# Otto Nicolai



## JSK

Otto Nicolai (1810-1849) was a Prussian-born composer most famous for his delightful comic opera The Merry Wives of Windsor.

I played in the pit orchestra for this last month. It was an amazing musical experience and I would definitely like to play in more pit orchestras. This was the first time an opera really got under my skin.

Merry Wives isn't a masterpiece on the same level of Wagner or Verdi's best, but it is an extremely enjoyable, fast paced opera with many short and catchy (though in my opinion underdeveloped) tunes.

Any thoughts on Nicolai, The Merry Wives of Windsor, or the opera's relatively famous overture? Also, have any of you heard the recent recording of Il Templario, another one of his operas?


----------



## shsherm

One of the first LPs I had was a 10 inch disc and The Merry Wives Of Windsor was included in that rercording. I got that in about 1956. I always enjoyed that music.


----------



## neofite

JSK said:


> Merry Wives isn't a masterpiece on the same level of Wagner or Verdi's best, but it is an extremely enjoyable, fast paced opera with many short and catchy (though in my opinion underdeveloped) tunes.
> 
> Any thoughts on Nicolai, The Merry Wives of Windsor, or the opera's relatively famous overture?


I agree. Beautiful and enjoyable but not _quite_ up to the level of Wagner and Verdi in either originality of style and emotional effect. But very few are, one of the most notable exceptions, of course, being Bizet.


----------



## Rogerx

neofite said:


> I agree. Beautiful and enjoyable but not _quite_ up to the level of Wagner and Verdi in either originality of style and emotional effect. But very few are, one of the most notable exceptions, of course, being Bizet.


Each person his or here views.


----------

